# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Hollyoaks - Christmas Spoilers

## Lennie

Chirstmas will see ups and downs for Hollyoaks" Ben Gerrard who plays Cameron Clark, after a blast from the past turns up for one episode in the form of Bella Manning. Bella appeared breifly at the turn of the academic year but vanished soon after Christmas after Cam and the gang realised her the true extent to her past. Can Cameron be persuaded to leave with Bella, whom he hasn"t seen for nearly a year? 
Elsewhere in the village new family The Ashworths have their lifes turned upside down by the revelation that their youngest son is gay, but which Hollyoaks regular has he been having an affair with?
Meanwhile Jack and Frankie Osbourne decide on a traditional family Christmas but a phone call from America spoils the festivities. Is Jack really divorced from his wife in the US? Steph and Liam Owen finally get it togeter months after battling feelings for each other, much to Zaras dismay.

The date rape storyline is to conclude on New Years Eve when Danni takes drastic measures to eradicate all memories of Septembers events. Storming Andys flat Russ takes matters into his 'Owen' hands after learning the true events of that night. Will it be too late for Russ to find Danni who has taken a fatal overdose? And can he ever keep the police off his tracks for what has happened to Andy?


(Put all the christmas spoilers in this thread, it makes it easier then starting a new one)

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Amz84

sounds good.

----------


## Jade

Good spoilers, poor Dani and Russ

----------


## willow

looks like it is going to be an interesting xmas in hollyoaks!!!

----------


## Jade

Wonder which regular is gay?

----------


## angelblue

awwwwww poor danni i wonder what russ did to andy probalary left him for dead   :Smile:  

Steph and sam nooooooooooo   :Sad:

----------


## Lennie

> Wonder which regular is gay?


I think it might be Bombhead

----------


## Amz84

yeah poor danni, i hope andy dies but he deserves to go to prison for what he did!!

----------


## willow

> I think it might be Bombhead


i think it might be him too

----------


## Amz84

yeah it probably is bombhead, but who else could it be?

----------


## Jade

It could be Lee?

----------


## willow

O.b???

----------


## Jade

Cameron?

----------


## Amz84

yeah cameron, what about jez?

----------


## Lennie

Jez seems a good choice as well as Bombhead, what about Craig?

----------


## willow

they all seem to be possibles

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

> It could be Lee?


 lees leaving in october  or before the new year so it cant be him.

----------


## sarahwelford

i think it could be jez as he has not really had a major storyline

----------


## Katy

i reckon it will be bombhead that will be gay. Knowing hollyoaks well be kept guessing. 

The spoilers sound really good. I cant wait because i love christmas.

----------


## di marco

thanks for the spoilers, they sound good!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Jez seems a good choice as well as Bombhead, what about Craig?


i dont want it to be bombhead! craig or jez would be good though!

----------


## pinkfirefly

Surely its gotta be jez who's gay, it can't be anybody else he hasn't had a proper storyline yet.

I think the date rape storyline is so good but I can't wait till christmas for it to finish thats ages away

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Steph hooked up with Cameron?

----------


## Debs

Jez is the one who i think will be gay. Either him or bombhead.

dannis drastic action??? does she kill herself???

----------


## di marco

> dannis drastic action??? does she kill herself???


almost certainly i think she will try and kill herself, whether she succeeds or not i dont know. i hope she doesnt end up dying though, cos ive only recently just started to like dannii and her and russ are really sweet together

----------


## myvoice

I thought it was going to be Sam who was gay. Maybe not??? I'm thinking it could be either Craig (he is camp!!!), Bombhead (no girlfriends), Lee (all the girly make up stuff) or Dom (We know nothing about him)

----------


## Lennie

What about Sam, i heard rumour ages ago that he might turn gay

----------


## Debs

> I thought it was going to be Sam who was gay. Maybe not??? I'm thinking it could be either Craig (he is camp!!!), Bombhead (no girlfriends), Lee (all the girly make up stuff) or Dom (We know nothing about him)


 
forgot about sam but then he always chasoing the girls, maybe it an act!
Bombhead is a likely possibility
lee no way he was disgusted at the whole man thing the other day with aphrodoite!!!

----------


## Lennie

What if Dom is gay? don't think Tony will be happy about that   :Ponder:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

sounds good thanks. yeh bombhead may well be gay!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> forgot about sam but then he always chasoing the girls, maybe it an act!
> Bombhead is a likely possibility
> lee no way he was disgusted at the whole man thing the other day with aphrodoite!!!


I've got a feeling it might be Joe lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lee no way he was disgusted at the whole man thing the other day with aphrodoite!!!


lol! forgot about her/him   :Searchme:   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> I've got a feeling it might be Joe lol


oh yeh forgot about joe, he could well be gay, but if they give this storyline to one of the students then its going to be well boring!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh yeh forgot about joe, he could well be gay, but if they give this storyline to one of the students then its going to be well boring!


haha yeah good point!  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> What if Dom is gay? don't think Tony will be happy about that


is dom going to become a regular character now then?
(and also, going slightly off topic, but why is pinkfirefly name in black on pg3?)

----------


## di marco

> haha yeah good point!


i mean everything they end up doing is boring, and this storyline could end up being interesting so i dont want them messing it up!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i mean everything they end up doing is boring, and this storyline could end up being interesting so i dont want them messing it up!


Yeah but it's mainly the producers fault for not giving them any decent storylines. Instead all they can think of for the students to do is stupid comedy crap which isn't even funny!   :Thumbsdown:  These students are what make the show look like a joke, but it's mainly the producers fault though.

----------


## di marco

> Yeah but it's mainly the producers fault for not giving them any decent storylines. Instead all they can think of for the students to do is stupid comedy crap which isn't even funny!   These students are what make the show look like a joke, but it's mainly the producers fault though.


yeh i know its the producers faults and nothing to do with the students but its still annoying! and dont even get me started on the not-even-slightly-funny comedy stoylines lol!  :Big Grin:   :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh i know its the producers faults and nothing to do with the students but its still annoying! and dont even get me started on the not-even-slightly-funny comedy stoylines lol!


That one with Steph and the videotape has got to be one of the worst!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> That one with Steph and the videotape has got to be one of the worst!


i know, tell me about it, and joe and his bald head!  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i know, tell me about it, and joe and his bald head!


Don't forget that one where they all woke up and thought Zara had been murdered!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> Don't forget that one where they all woke up and thought Zara had been murdered!


when was that?  :Confused:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> when was that?


When there was chilli sauce all over the walls and cupboards, and then Louise came round to inspect the place lol, a few months back.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

that was when there was ketcup everywhere in the students dorm & they were scared to answer the door too louise wasn't it  :Ponder:  ? the other gay man could b someone who youd least expect.  :Searchme:

----------


## myvoice

Baring in mind that the youngest Ashworth is only 15 I reckon the likes of Dom and Joe are too old for him. Maybe think more in the region of school age. So Craig??? Can't see it being Justin he likes girls for sure so maybe a bit older Bombhead/Cameron/Jez age. But no older than that.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Awww i dont want him to be gay hes cute   :Wub:   lol sounds good though  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> When there was chilli sauce all over the walls and cupboards, and then Louise came round to inspect the place lol, a few months back.


oh that, i remember now (i think!)

----------


## myvoice

The student storylines are always soooo boring!!!

----------


## di marco

> The student storylines are always soooo boring!!!


i know, that was my point lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

couldn't agree more!!!

----------


## batman

whos sam?

----------


## di marco

> whos sam?


sam used to be called liam, the youngest owen boy who was wrongly jailed for setting fire to his ex girlfriends house and killing her little brother

----------


## gbnut

> Baring in mind that the youngest Ashworth is only 15 I reckon the likes of Dom and Joe are too old for him. Maybe think more in the region of school age. So Craig??? Can't see it being Justin he likes girls for sure so maybe a bit older Bombhead/Cameron/Jez age. But no older than that.


Good point so i would expect it to be someone younger than bombhead and that lot.

craig could be a posibility as he was struggeling to get it on with Darleene.

----------


## di marco

> Good point so i would expect it to be someone younger than bombhead and that lot.
> 
> craig could be a posibility as he was struggeling to get it on with Darleene.


or maybe its a new main character theyre introducing?

----------


## Lennie

No, Craig is too keen on Darlene

----------


## Chris_2k11

> No, Craig is too keen on Darlene


I don't know why! She's being well out of order with him!

----------


## Lennie

> I don't know why! She's being well out of order with him!


I think so too, but its nice to see there scenes together.

----------


## di marco

i dont know why liz is trying to be so puke-worthy nice to darlene for, she can blatantly (sp?) see what shes doing and is milking it for all its worth!

----------


## babs_ess

The first person I thought of was Bombhead, I think it has to be him. I can't really imagining it being Jez or Craig. Sam/Liam maybe.

----------


## Pixie

> Good point so i would expect it to be someone younger than bombhead and that lot.
> 
> craig could be a posibility as he was struggeling to get it on with Darleene.



thats what I was thinking. If it was joe / bombhead /dom(!!) then it would be more than a gay story line as a relationship between one of them and a 15 yr old would be really wrong, never mind illegal! 

I think Craigs the ost likely as he is quite camp and all though he does appear to like girls he could just be trying to convince him self that he's straight. plus its a soap and people's tastes can change very quickly! the only thing is, is that craig is still quite a bit older

----------


## di marco

> thats what I was thinking. If it was joe / bombhead /dom(!!) then it would be more than a gay story line as a relationship between one of them and a 15 yr old would be really wrong, never mind illegal! 
> 
> I think Craigs the ost likely as he is quite camp and all though he does appear to like girls he could just be trying to convince him self that he's straight. plus its a soap and people's tastes can change very quickly! the only thing is, is that craig is still quite a bit older


craigs only 2 years older so it aint that much

----------


## Pixie

maybe its his 2nd cousin/mate fletch as he would prob class as a regular by christmas

----------


## Lennie

I still think its Bombhead - what about Lee?

----------

